# Tibetan: ༀ་ཨཱཿ་ཧཱུྃ (om ah hum)



## AleksandraJak

Hi, I would like to ask for help.. if anyone could recognise this language?


----------



## Rallino

Welcome Aleksandra,

You haven't given us anything. Do you perhaps have a picture that you failed to upload?


----------



## AleksandraJak

That's right! I failed to upload a picture.


----------



## Rallino

Hmm. All right. 

Do you need any help with it? You can do it by clicking on the "insert image" icon.
Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## AleksandraJak

Many thanks! 
I'm using an Android phone and can't actually find that icon.


----------



## AleksandraJak

Here it is!


----------



## Αγγελος

It could be Tibetan (about which I know nothing, but look at its script here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibetan_alphabet )


----------



## Dib

Αγγελος is right. The script is Tibetan, but extended with some diacretics used normally for writing Sanskrit (mantras). It reads:

aṃ
ā
huṃ

I'd guess it is probably (abbreviation of) some mantra. I know next to no Tibetan, but my Sanskrit is decent. But as such, it is more or less gibberish in Sanskrit. Only that huṃ is a common final word in Tibetan Sanskrit mantras with more mystical significance than concrete meaning.


----------



## o-nami

Yes it is Tibetan and the mantra is OM AH HUM. But it is not so good written. It lacks a vowel "O" on the first A and a "visarga" (two dots aligned in vertical) after the second A; it seems to me a poor "mixture" between Sanskrit and Tibetan characters. Make a quick search on google with this three words. This mantra represents Body, Speech and Mind of all the Buddhas.
I am a calligrapher in Tibetan scripts and a Buddhist...


----------

